# Google Currents app - Is anyone encountering frequent FCs?



## enthuaviator (Oct 16, 2011)

All

I installed. The recently released Google Currents app and liked it. However, I am somewhat frustrated by frequent. FC events... any insights into how this can be fixed?


----------



## cntrlaltdel (Oct 19, 2011)

Constant force closes. But it closes to the home page. The app doesn't crash the feed seems to closing


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I have had consistent FC's


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i havent really noticed any problems using it


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

JMillion said:


> i havent really noticed any problems using it


Fine for me...


----------



## bccbryan (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I had some random fc when using the app...crashes on my phone sometimes too, but not as much as on the TP. Phone is running CM7 also. Great app though. Since its CM7 is an alpha on the TP...its expected some stuff won't run too well.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Just dolphin... but that would be all my devices....


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've only had one FC so far.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

The only FC i saw so far was when i was trying to view the list mode of the feeds.
reproduce:
-pick a library
-at the lower left corner there are 2 icons, pick the one that looks like a book.
-pick something to read from the list.
InstantFC


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's facing for me as well when updating the feeds. I've changed the sync settings to wifi only, update every 12 hours, and the no option for sync only while charging. I still see TV's, but less often.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoink (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone got the latest APK please?


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine stops responding every single time I open it... weird


----------



## zhujunsan (Aug 28, 2011)

keep FC on Touchpad but everything went fine on my Desire Z/G2. there's a Google Currents updates, but it won't help the FC


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't had any issues when (if) my wifi decides to cooperate...

Sent from my iPride 4G


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

Very frequent force closes - a couple of times a session at least. As others have noted - crashes take you up a level rather than blowing the whole google currents app. I like the format of google currents a lot but am not happy with the present level of performance.

Peter


----------

